# Looking For Little Help



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

i am looking for instructions for a Revell Kit 
USS NEW JERSEY 1/350 scale kit #5214
any and all help welcome

thanks


----------



## Darkmoty (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey macki,
You might want to check here, I did not see the 5214 on a quick look, but there is a contact at Revell that could help you out.

revell.com/support/instructions.html

Darkmoty


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for that but i have all ready looked there and no listing at this time


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

even if there is no listing, you can still order off the website - I did that when the instructions for the PT-109 were not listed on the quick look on the site, and they still sent them to me free of charge. Won't hurt to try


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks i will give that a try i got my guy at my hobby shop looking as well i hafe to check with him and then i will try that


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The 1/350 NJ has not been out in decades... its also the old Otaki kit if that helps. THe last time it was out I think was from Revell Germany and not Revell USA. Modelcraft has/had the kit out also somewhat recently


----------

